# Hindi/Urdu: gadar



## Chhaatr

In Hindi, more often than not, "gadar" is used as slang to mean "awesome".

"Bhai saab, gadar lag rahe haiN!" or "Kyaa baat kahii boss, gadar!"

Was wondering what would be the equivalent of awesome in Urdu?

Does "gadar" have similar usage in Urdu?

Thanks!


----------



## Wolverine9

Is this _gadar_ a different word than _Ghad(a)r_ "rebellion"?


----------



## Chhaatr

No, it's exactly the same.  Just that the usage is radically different from the actual meaning of the word!


----------



## Alfaaz

Chhaatr said:
			
		

> Was wondering what would be the equivalent of awesome in Urdu?


Awesome: 
In the sense of : _*1. *Inspiring awe_ : تعجُب انگيز ta'ajjub angez , رعب دار ro'b daar, حیران کن Hairaan kun, وغیرہ waghairah (etc.)
In the sense of : _*3. *Slang Remarkable; outstanding_ : کمال kamaal, عمدہ u'mdah, خوب xuub, ممتاز mumtaaz, عالی a'aalaa, وغیرہ waghairah (etc.)


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> In Hindi, more often than not, "gadar" is used as slang to mean "awesome".
> 
> "Bhai saab, gadar lag rahe haiN!" or "Kyaa baat kahii boss, gadar!"
> 
> Was wondering what would be the equivalent of awesome in Urdu?
> 
> Does "gadar" have similar usage in Urdu?
> 
> Thanks!


"zabardast" comes to mind. Never heard of "gadar".


----------



## Chhaatr

Well understood QP saahib.  The Indian cricket team's thrashing of Australia 4-0 is "zabardast" in Urdu and "gadar" in Hindi!


----------



## Wolverine9

Chhaatr said:


> Well understood QP saahib.  The Indian cricket team's thrashing of Australia 4-0 is "zabardast" in Urdu and "gadar" in Hindi!



Well, _zabardast _is used in Hindi too and is probably the more common form in that type of sentence, at least in standard usage.  _zabardast _has connotations of "amazing", while _gadar _(_Ghadr_) implies "tumult".  Both terms are Perso-Arabic and should be found in all of their nuances in both Hindi and Urdu.


----------



## Chhaatr

^ I agree with you.  Just one difference.  In Hindi (day to day conversation) I would still say India "gadar khelii" rather than "zabardast khelii".  Probably some other Hindi speaker would like to comment on this as well.


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> ^ I agree with you.  Just one difference.  In Hindi (day to day conversation) I would still say India "gadar khelii" rather than "zabardast khelii".  Probably some other Hindi speaker would like to comment on this as well.


  I have only heard zabardast from a Pakistani before. But obviously, there will be cross-language influences.


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> In Hindi, more often than not, "gadar" is used as slang to mean "awesome".
> 
> "Bhai saab, gadar lag rahe haiN!" or "Kyaa baat kahii boss, gadar!"
> 
> Was wondering what would be the equivalent of awesome in Urdu?
> 
> Does "gadar" have similar usage in Urdu?
> 
> Thanks!


Extremely interesting query, Chhaatr SaaHib! 

please let then coming!

In my Urdu, I'm not familiar with this usage, but I will ask my family.

Apart from 'zabardast' which we use, but not only in this sense, we use a similar word, at least phonetically, Ghazab.


----------



## greatbear

Chhaatr said:


> ^ I agree with you.  Just one difference.  In Hindi (day to day conversation) I would still say India "gadar khelii" rather than "zabardast khelii".  Probably some other Hindi speaker would like to comment on this as well.



Actually, Chhaatr, from my experience, "zabardast" is much, much more common in everday Hindi than "gadar": in fact, that's one of those few times I'm hearing of "gadar" in such contexts. I have heard "gadar ho gayii" when meaning something like "tehelkaa mach gayaa", and of course there is the other sense of rebellion, but I've not heard much of "gadar lag rahe haiN". I have, though, heard a standalone "Gadar!" to mean "awesome".


----------



## Qureshpor

Another Urdu usage that I can think of for "awesome" is "*qiyaamat**".

us din vuh apne Hasiin libaas meN *qiyaamat* lag rahii thii/*qiyaamat* Dhaa rahii tii.

* People often pronounce this word as "qayaamat".


----------



## greatbear

^ Please, please, please stop derailing threads, QP: we are not discussing in how all many ways "awesome" can be expressed in Hindi/Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ 





Chhaatr said:


> [...] Was wondering what would be the equivalent of awesome in Urdu? [...]





marrish said:


> [...]Apart from 'zabardast' which we use, but not only in this sense, we use a similar word, at least phonetically, Ghazab.


In post 12, I should have mentioned that "qiyaamat" should not be thought of as being restricted to females or female attributes. Here is Ghalib, talking about his own verse, in boastful manner.

tarz-i-Bedil meN rextah likhnaa
Asadullah XaaN *qiyaamat* hai

To write Urdu in Bedil's style
Asadullah Khan is *awesome*!


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> ^ I agree with you.  Just one difference.  In Hindi (day to day conversation) I would still say India "gadar khelii" rather than "zabardast khelii".  Probably some other Hindi speaker would like to comment on this as well.


I am curious about "khelii". Why not "khelaa"?


----------



## Chhaatr

(India kii team) gadar khelii.  Words in bracket were implicit.


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> (India kii team) gadar khelii.  Words in bracket were implicit.


I see. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## gagun

i don't know about gadar in this context but 
In deccan region kiraak is used instead of gadar.

kiraak(To show if something is awesome, outstanding)
zabardasth=awesome

bhai saab,aaj kiraak lag(dikh) rahe'n hai na...

Kya kiraak potti(laRki) jaari re baap.

cimema zabardasth hai maamu...
or
Kya Zabardasth picture hai maamu!


----------



## greatbear

gagun said:


> Kya kiraak potti(laRki) jaari re baap.



 pukka (Deccani) Urdu!


----------

